# seed banks



## smokin with the homies (Nov 15, 2007)

i was just wondering if yall knew any reliable, stealthy seedbanks with good genetics


----------



## mactight (Nov 15, 2007)

I would have to say http://www.nirvana-shop.com/cannabis_seeds.php or http://www.drchronic.com/ they are both very reliable and fast service.Hope thats what you are looking for.


----------



## smokin with the homies (Nov 15, 2007)

thanks man yea i am on dr chronic right now looking at some thro nirvana which are around my price range for a beginner


----------



## Old Bud (Nov 15, 2007)

The best in my opinion is www.drchronic.com. The doc carries dozens of seed companys' products including Nirvana. He ships very stealthy from England. If you order on line by credit card he ships the next business day. Mail from the UK is not viewed with as much suspicion as that from Holland. I have ordered several times and the longest it took was 10 days. Selling seeds is not illegal in the UK but even so the Doc wipes his harddrive often. He also runs the forum www.hg420.com


----------



## smokin with the homies (Nov 15, 2007)

thanx bro yea i am deffinately ordering from dr chronic thats good its stealthy that way i dont have to be parinoid about being caught, i also saw his grow lights nice prices too i think he is reasonable


----------



## mactight (Nov 15, 2007)

smokin with the homies said:
			
		

> thanx bro yea i am deffinately ordering from dr chronic thats good its stealthy that way i dont have to be parinoid about being caught, i also saw his grow lights nice prices too i think he is reasonable


Just a good piece of advise to you.Dont have the seeds sent to the same place that you are growing in.


----------



## smokin with the homies (Nov 15, 2007)

ok, where else would i send them tho


----------



## mactight (Nov 15, 2007)

smokin with the homies said:
			
		

> ok, where else would i send them tho


Get yourself a PO BOX.Under another name.


----------



## smokin with the homies (Nov 16, 2007)

u are a genius, i will deff do this thanx bro


----------



## smokin with the homies (Nov 16, 2007)

ok they will want my personal info to have them shipped to a po box screw that, so how will i get them now


----------



## Budster (Nov 16, 2007)

there is always some paper trail and they would have to be watching u 4 somthing else to care. i paid with credit card and have them shipped to my place no big deal unless ur looked at 4 somthing else. do not order from the neatherlands they r constantly watched as is some places in bc.
good luck and dont worry until the seeds get bigger lol.




			
				smokin with the homies said:
			
		

> ok they will want my personal info to have them shipped to a po box screw that, so how will i get them now


----------



## smokin with the homies (Nov 16, 2007)

ok and i am deff going to order from the doc everyone is happy with him and he seems so fast, ill prob just use another name,


----------



## ShuttyMcShutShut (Nov 17, 2007)

Im a strong believer in not messing with Dr. Chronic at all.  See my post regarding bogus LR2 seeds a few threads below.  He NEVER responded to my email whatsoever.....whether they were real or not....the very least he should have done was respond to my email....even if just to say that there is no patent on seeds and who is to say that his are less valid than anothers.....very poor customer service.....I now use seedboutique and nirvana.....great service, fair prices....and no B.S. counterfeit seeds......in a nutshell F.T.B.S., use seedboutique or nirvana....longstanding track record there, ask anyone.....


----------



## BluntFullOfKush (Nov 17, 2007)

I aint had no problem wit my seed from dr.chronic. i will always shop with him. stealthy fast service got my seed in 5days and he got many strains that will fit ya price range. people jus had problems on here with seedboutique and 1 is still haveing trouble wit them, but at the same time man happy custmers for them to. hey shutty, did you try goin to his forum and letting him know??? he always ansewer thoses PM's. Dont be mean or rude, cause you will not get an ansewer for sho.


----------



## smokin with the homies (Nov 17, 2007)

i am deff going with the doc ive only heard 2 bad things about him, and tons just love him, i feel safe with him and he will get ur seeds to u fast, i will pay with a prepaid cc so no paper trail to me, but do any of yall know a good strain for cfl grows


----------



## BluntFullOfKush (Nov 17, 2007)

You might get some freebies


----------



## Mutt (Nov 17, 2007)

smokin with the homies said:
			
		

> but do any of yall know a good strain for cfl grows


Shorter the stature the better. Like Northern Lights or along those lines.
Stay away from Sativa Dom plants. Flos light don't go very far so short is better. IMO


----------



## smokin with the homies (Nov 17, 2007)

yea thats what i was thinking, oh and has anyone smoked hashberry i know bbp has grown it but i was wondering if its good for back pain too cuz my grandpa had back problems and on mandala i think it said hashberry was good for pains, is this true?


----------



## smokin with the homies (Nov 17, 2007)

sorry wrong information my bad it was kalichakra (regular deluxe), sorry ive looked at so many seeds


----------



## ShuttyMcShutShut (Nov 17, 2007)

I was trying to say that if you order from Doc you will have problems, because he certainly has a good reputation and to be perfectly honest I had great service from him.  The part about his operation that I had a problem with was 1.)no email response whatsoever 2.) he advertises the LR2 strain to be an official Joint Doctor strain.....which is a blantant fabrication.  He sells so many different strains of seeds, I find it very unsettling that he would feel the need to go so far as to lie about one being an official JD strain.  He could just advertise LR2's like all the other folks not selling the real mccoy.  Makes me wonder what else he might be lieing about......makes me wonder if i were to order the same strain 5 times over and each time plant one of those seeds...would different plants actually grow?  In reality, unless you are a master with genetics, you wont be able to tell subtle differences between somewhat similar strains.  Just to make my case clear....im not on here to make it sound like Doc is an evil money hungry mastermind....I just think that for the kind of money people spend on seeds with him.....it would require little-to-no effort to respond to my email with something along the lines of "Sorry you're having trouble with my seeds, but ive been doing this a long time and have tons of experience and my LR2 genetics are as legit as any you'll find out there." and that would have been the end of my gripe.....customer service...a little goes a long way..


----------



## ShuttyMcShutShut (Nov 17, 2007)

edit the first line in my last post 


> I was trying to say that if you order from Doc you will have problems,


make that 


> I was'nt trying to say that if you order from Doc you will have problems,


----------



## smokin with the homies (Nov 17, 2007)

yea i no what ur saying, i think ill still give it a try and if that doesn't go good i will try another bank.......ok yall now this is where i need some help i am going to get mine from the doc at nirvana but i cant decide which would be the best for me, i am going to grow with cfls and want a high like no other, what would yall decide between blueberry, nothern lights, or white widow


----------



## SwisherSweets (Nov 17, 2007)

Just be careful period ordering seeds. 
In my opinion alone, i think its kinda a risky time right now with the whole marc emery deal going down. I would believe they are watching even closer to packages. my opinion though.


----------



## ShuttyMcShutShut (Nov 18, 2007)

It will always be risky, especially with the increasing "war on drugs" but look at it this way: most reputable seed distributors(of the 3 or 4 most reputable on this site) have, what I would guess to be, about a %95+ success rate with delivery.  Without going into specifics these distributors all have methods of doing things that leverage every last weakness the system has.  These distributors dont just ship by whatever method they choose that day, they've got a specific method that has an incredibly high success rate.  Not to mention that you have to take into account theres lots of morons out there trying to mail actual weed into this country and do so using crude methods that are foiled by the feds....theres only so much drug fighting man-power out there and theres enough else going on to let seeds slip by unnoticed(a lot of times).


----------



## BluntFullOfKush (Nov 18, 2007)

Ive gotten WW and Bubblicious from nirvana through the doc. i did the WW but it died(over watered), and my bubblicious ended up being a male.Hmmm i didnt know they had BlueBerry, i knew they had BlueMystic . I might be placeing another order wit the DOC if he got some blueberry other than DjShort


----------

